# Die Firma mBlox schickt mir abosms, die automatisch mit "yes" beantwortet werden!



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2009)

hallo!
mein name ist katya und ich habe folgendes problem:

gestern habe ich zwei sms erhalten. die erste was auf englisch und enthielt die frage ob ich ein dreiteiliges paket keufen möchte was 12 dollar (oder pfund..?) kostet. das erste kostet 4 dollar/pfund. 
daraufhin kam eine zweite sms mit der nachricht "antworten sie jetzt mit "yes"". diese nachricht war auf deutsch.
beide nachrichten habe ich gelöscht, und später, zufällig beim durchsuchen des ausgangsordners, gesehen, dass diese sms zweimal mit "yes" beantwortet wurden obwohl ich sie gelöscht habe. das geld wurde bereits für das erste "paket" (ich habe keine ahnung worum es sich dabei handelt und nichts bekommen) abgebucht. die nummer des abzockers war "85550". auch eine internetseite stand dabei "www.boku.com" - eine seite für das zahlen über das handy.

ich habe mit der bundesnetzagentur telefoniert und sie haben mir diese seite empfohlen. ich habe ein motorola v8 -wissen Sie ob es irgendeine "aktivierungskomponente" in diesem handy gibt? oder ob Sie von einem ähnlichen problem schon ein mal gehört haben? Ist es möglich, dass die antwort auf die sms durch das löschen zu stande gekommen ist?

ich würde mich sehr freuen antwort zu erhalten. ich versuche nun gegen diese firma vorzugehen, indem ich ersteinmal das abo für gekündigt und niemals angefordert zu haben. aber wie kann ich mich weiterhin vor diesen leuten schützen? sollte ich beim nächsten mal die sms einfach nciht löschen?

mit freundlichen grüßen,

katya b.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die Firma mBlox schickt mir abosms, die automatisch mit "yes" beantwortet werden!*

Hallo!

Die Firma ist wohl nicht für besondere Kundenfreundlichkeit bekannt:
Geldstrafe wegen irreführender Klingeltonwerbung

Gation auf Antispam.de zu MBlox

Die Premium-SMS-Suche via Telekom ergibt:
Kurzwahlnummer: 85550
Anbieter: MBlox Ltd.
Wagnerstrasse 2
40212 Düsseldorf
Deutschland
Hotline: 0800/1016846
E-Mail: OperatorsDEU{bei}mblox.com
mBlox - The World's Largest Mobile Transaction Network
weitere Premium-Kurzwahlnummern: 63229, 81550, 81650, 81850, 83232, 85850, 88123, 88855 

Ich persönlich würde mich an meinen Telefonanbieter wenden und das Geld zurückfordern, bzw. Rechnung kürzen und nur den unstrittigen Teil bezahlen.

Nebelwolf

ps. SMS löschen ist immer falsch, weil dann wichtige Beweise gegen die Abzocker vernichtet werden
pps. boku.com soll eine Plattform sein, die "mobilen Content", der von Dritten bereitgestellt wir verkauft. - Das klingt nach einer Einladung für Abzocker.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die Firma mBlox schickt mir abosms, die automatisch mit "yes" beantwortet werden!*

BOKU Inc gibt es, die Firma wurde von einem Firmenregistrierungsdienst in Delaware eingetragen...

INCORPORATING SERVICES, LTD.
3500 SOUTH DUPONT HIGHWAY
(Es ist mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit Zufall, dass Funmobile dieselbe Adresse verwendet)

In California gibt es die entsprechende Firma hier:
http://kepler.ss.ca.gov/corpdata/ShowAllList?QueryCorpNumber=C3186298

801 CALIFORNIA ST
MOUNTAIN VIEW, CA 94041

ganz neue Firma, mit Gründungskapital aus dem Silicon Valley.
http://pindebit.blogspot.com/2009/09/boku-press-release.html

aber was lief da mit der SMS?????

Ein Demo des Zahlungsvorgangs und den Namen des CEOs findet man hier:
blog.boku.com/


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die Firma mBlox schickt mir abosms, die automatisch mit "yes" beantwortet werden!*

Also wenn es hier eine neue Generation von Handyschädlingen gibt, werden wir bald mehr davon hören.

Handyvirus verschickt teure SMS

Ich würde das Handy zeitnah von jemandem anschauen lassen (und das sollte dokumentiert werden). Lieber umsonst gründlich geschaut als später in die Röhre.

Von Handies habe ich weniger Ahnung als ein Maulwurf von der Astronomie - aber wenn wirklich SMS abgeschickt werden, muss da ja irgend so etwas wie ein Schädlingsprogramm verantwortlich sein. Oder wie kriegt man sonst ein Handy dazu, SMS zu verschicken?
Das dürfte nicht so einfach sein wie zur Dialerzeit die Geschichten mit Abbrechenbuttons oder "close"-x, die dann etwas ganz anderes ausgelöst haben.

Wurden mit dem Handy irgendwelche Sachen runtergeladen?

PS: In gewohnter Scheinheiligkeit oder in ernsthafter Sorge um die Verbraucher ist man auch bei dieser Firma bemüht, die Verbraucher auf die Risiken hinzuweisen...
Leider bisher nur in Englisch:
http://blog.boku.com/2009/07/23/consumer-safety-tips/


> * All BOKU transactions are generated on the internet. If you weren’t on the internet and/or you didn’t ask for the message to be sent to you, DO NOT respond.
> 
> As always, if you have any questions or concerns you can reach us at http://www.boku.com/help/support/ or email fraud[at]boku.com.


_Alle Transaktionen von BOKU laufen über das Internet. Falls sie also nicht im Internet waren oder die Nachricht nicht angefordert haben, antworten sie nicht. Wie immer: Sollten sie Fragen haben, können sie uns unter boku.com/help/support erreichen oder per Mail an fraud(at)boku.com_

Ach ja: BOKU hat ja 'ne Menge Kapital gekriegt, damit hat man u.a. Paymo gekauft. Der CEO von Paymo wiederum war der Gründer von mblox. Das ist also wieder so eine Firma mit neuem und unverbrauchtem Namen. Definitiv ein Kandidat für die watchlist.
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/francisco...-/de/Wirtschaft-Boerse/Marktberichte/20282290

MBlox hat bis Januar 2009 insgesamt 270.000 Pfund Strafen bekommen im Zusammenhang mit Mehrwertabzocke. "The Mirror" war das einen Platz in der Liste der "Mehrwertplagen des Jahres" wert:
http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/investigations/2009/01/premium-rate-pests-of-the-year.html

"Complaints about premium rate mobile scams went through the roof last year and one firm more than any other deserves a bucket load for letting it happen - mBlox."


----------



## truelife (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die Firma mBlox schickt mir abosms, die automatisch mit "yes" beantwortet werden!*

Hi,

welches Handy benutzt du? Hersteller? Modellname?
Kannst du ausschließen, das jemand anderes dein Handy genutzt hat?
Sind die Antwort-SMS in der Liste der gesendeten Nachrichten gespeichert? Wenn ja, wie groß ist der zeitliche Abstand zwischen Empfang des "Angebots" und Absendung der SMS in den beiden Fällen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die Firma mBlox schickt mir abosms, die automatisch mit "yes" beantwortet werden!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> gestern habe ich zwei sms erhalten. die erste was auf englisch und enthielt die frage ob ich ein dreiteiliges paket keufen möchte was 12 dollar (oder pfund..?) kostet. das erste kostet 4 dollar/pfund.
> daraufhin kam eine zweite sms mit der nachricht "antworten sie jetzt mit "yes"". diese nachricht war auf deutsch.


wo warst Du, als die SMS gekommen sind?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die Firma mBlox schickt mir abosms, die automatisch mit "yes" beantwortet werden!*

Nachdem sich die Betroffene nicht mehr meldet, stufe ich die Meldung bis auf weiteres als fake ein. Kontakt mit der Firma ist vorhanden.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die Firma mBlox schickt mir abosms, die automatisch mit "yes" beantwortet werden!*

Der (angeblich?) Betroffene soll bitte seine Fragen direkt an die Firma boku.com stellen


> Thank you for your enquiry, however to view this correctly I do require a mobile number to see exactly what is happening.  We are a mobile payment platform and send out an MT message for the customer to reply to to allow us to begin any billing process.
> If you could forward me the mobile number in question then I will look in to this further for you.
> Regards
> Support


support(at)boku.com
Ticket # 5591-10004566

Ansonsten glaube ich die Geschichte nicht, wenn der Betroffene hier einfach reinschneit und dann verschwindet.


----------



## 1222222222 (30 September 2011)

Hey,
hab das selbe Problem!!!!! hab auch ne sms bekommen,vonwegen paket 4 doller bla bla...und heue noch eine wo drin stand" sie haben für boku 46 euro ausgegeben"!!!!!!!
Jetzt hab ich mein kontostand abgerufen und tatsächlich wurden diese 46euro auch abgebucht!!!
kann mir jemand helfen was ich jetzt tun soll?
mfg


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2011)

Die Buchung erfolgte doch im Lastschriftverfahren und du hattest nur die Genehmigung für 4 $ erteilt, oder? Also wäre die Selbstbedienung darüber hinaus nicht genehmigt worden und man könnte seiner Bank auftragen, wegen Widerspruch die Lastschrift zurück zu holen. Danach setzt dann erst das Forderungsmanagement ein und dann erst wird geklärt, was vereinbart war.


----------



## CarlosSimmer (25 Februar 2016)

Kann es sein dass diese Masche immernoch funktioniert ?
Ich habe angeblich 2 Abos ageschlossen die mich je WOche 4,99 € kosten
Carlos


----------



## BenTigger (26 Februar 2016)

Warum nicht?

Dein Fehler ist eindeutig zu spezifizieren!

Die Drittanbieter hast du nicht bei deinem Provider sperren lassen. 
Also Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen (meist reicht ein Anruf oder Mail an den Provider) und diese Abos können dich mal... 

Aber nur in Zukunft NACH der Einrichtung!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (26 Februar 2016)

http://praxistipps.chip.de/handy-abo-widerrufen-so-handeln-sie-richtig_37080


> Handy-Abo widerrufen – so handeln Sie richtig
> ...
> Schreiben Sie als erstes Ihrem Mobilfunk-Anbieter: Widersprechen Sie dem Posten in der Rechnung, verlangen Sie das Geld zurück und bestreiten Sie, dass Sie das Abo abgeschlossen haben. Verlangen Sie zudem die genauen Kontakt-Daten der Firma die Ihnen das Abo in Rechnung gestellt hat.


Meist völlig überflüssig:


> Den Abo-Dienst sollten Sie ebenfalls schriftlich kontaktieren. Bestreiten Sie den Vertragsabschluss, fordern Sie Ihr Geld zurück und lassen Sie sich einen Nachweis über den angeblichen Vertragsabschluss zusenden. Kündigen Sie das Abo hilfsweise, damit es wenigstens von nun an nicht mehr weiter läuft.


----------



## Kevin4 (3 November 2016)

wenn das abo "automatisch" abgeschlossen wurde hast du es ja nicht selbst abgeschlossen, sondern hast wahrscheinlich einen Virus auf dem Handy.
Ist ja dann allein schon deswegen ungültig.


----------



## IchKaiser (2 August 2017)

aber auch nur dann wenn das virus etwas mit dem anbieter zu tun hat


----------

